# Where did you get your cat/s? Breeder's, rescues, etc?



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone
How did you get your kittys? From breeder's, shelter's, adopting them because they are homeless, etc?
I found Catty when I was going for a walk then took her home. Mum and I put an ad in the local newspaper and nobody took her in. So that's how I got my Catty I have had her for nearly 8 years now and she is 12.

I saw Kitty in the local newspaper and I got him from a purebreed Siamese cat breeder as an 8 week old kitten.


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

I saw Eddie & Enzo on a facebook group as 'Free to good home' I know that often means 'dont care what happens as long as they are gone' so i took them because i know i will give them a good home and happy lives!
There was a girl on this facebook group who was taking all the animals that came up 'free to good home' and selling them on a different group.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

These cats here came from shelters!! I rather get a kitty from a shelter than a breeder..


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cassie was found on the side of the road near our house(read as middle of nowhere) with another kitten. The other kitten hid in a pipe and Cassie was the only one we could get to. 

We got Cherry at our local cat shelter.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I got Mia from the APL.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blaze was from a lady that had caught some feral kittens behind a dumpster. We stil gave her 50 dollars I think even though he was free.

Blacky was a semi-feral that started hanging around the property bcause my father left scraps of food outside for the wildlife. Took over a year to tame her.

My first cat Lucky was found underneath a stage my father was tearing down , only a few weks old and all alone.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i got aster and cody from a local breeder. i am allergic to cats, there are times when i go into a house with cats, i start sneezing having trouble breathing from instantly to within a half hour. but really wanted to get kitties! i read about how siberians were a hypoallergenic breed and came to visit the breeder's home for an allergy test. hung out and chatted with her for an hour with about 5 of her girls in the room and did not sneeze or have any reaction once. i was so excited and put my name on a waitlist. fast forward 7 months later and we took 2 kittens home.

i would support getting a pet from a shelter if it weren't from my allergies. i know many people who just deal with their allergies and take medication and shots, but i didn't want to chance it.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Sherbert came from a pregnant cat that was dumped near our home when we lived in the country. Paws and Squeek from the same mom, before she was able to be fixed and rehomed. (back then we had not found a local vet that delt with cats... yes it was a long time ago.) BlackJack and Pepper came from a Siamese female that escaped a BYB and Sherbert brought home...(we kept that Oops litter, rehomed the kittens and bought, spayed and rehomed the female just to get her out of the situation once we found out where she came from). Archie we got from a shelter. He was in a cage for 4 months and looked like he had given up. Now he follows my daughter around everywhere.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Wow, such amazing, interesting stories everyone!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

We got our first kitten, a 8 week old brown mackeral tabby DSH girl from our neighbor who found 4 kittens in a paper bag in a ditch near her driveway. Unfortunately "Miss Moppet" was attacked by a neighbor's tomcat when she was 5 months old, and had to be put down because of her severe injuries. A few years later, a silvery-grey stubby tailed Russian Blue/Manx mix followed our kids home. Newspaper "found" ads and flyers didn't turn up any owners and we lived in a small town that didn't have an animal shelter, so "Max" stayed. He spurred my interest in Manx and lived to 17 yrs. A year after we fot Max I got into breeding reg'd Manx and did so for 18 yrs. My present two Devon Rex were purchased from a breeder. I'd admired Devons for a long time when I used to show my Manx. Just loved their pixie faces and soft wavey coats.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That was a lovely story! So sorry about Miss Moppet and Max Glad you have your Devon Rex's They have very warm skin.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Tig (RIP) - saw teen boys siccing their dogs on a kitten. I went out & whaled on the kids & dogs with a broom. Once I was able to unstick Tig from the top of my head. Got him to the vet & stitched up. 
Cat (RIP) - went to look at a litter of kittens. walked away with the spook on top of the cabinets. Yeah my 3 yr old named her.
Bentley - coworker was going to take him to the pound. Policy on adult cats was to give them 3 days due to overcrowding. And now he is our old man alpha
PuddyWow - Bottlebaby That I couldn't give up
Pixel - Sister stuffed him in my husbands arms the day we buried Tig. Where she found a 10 day old Maine **** with Tigs markings she will not tell. But probably was Tigs greatgrandson
Methos- bottlebaby I fell in love with
Punkin - bottlebaby found 1st of Nov in a dryer vent. ow lives with our granddaughter
Tufty - came from a rescue


----------



## sharkysmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

We got Sharky from my mom and Dad who were antiquing in upstate NY and found this little gray kitty cat who was crying on the road almost getting hit by a car and walked up to them begging for food. they fed him a can of cat food purchased at a local store and thought "okay that was a good deed " until sharky started to FOLLOW mom and dad down the street crying to be picked up ...they asked all the shop keepers in the area about thecat who said he'd been hanging around for like a month and was noone's kitty so my parents TOOK him home and said "he's the most amazing cat, do you want him? he's very good" and so out of the cold december winters of upstate NY came our little kitty cat who now lives the life of a King Lion!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I got Azalia and Egypt from the ASPCA (not at the same time though). 

Lacey, I got from a breeder. Although I was set to buy a purebred Balinese, she was sold to me as too small to be a queen. The breeder lied about her age and sold her to me for a couple of hundred dollars more than she was worth. By that time, I was committed to rescuing her from that life so I didn't care I'd be losing out in the deal. I had to pay for her to be flown in since I could not physically go and get her from Amish country in Pennsylvania.

Sasha, I got from a local woman who posted on Craig'slist that the kittens her female had just had were being kept outside in the hot sun. I had always wanted an all black kitty and he was so tiny and ridden with fleas, I knew I had to take him with me. There was no question about it!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Meme I believe was dumped in the office park where I used to work, she was rescued by the girls in the office but for some unknown reason chose me to be her human.
Samantha was the gift I bought myself after Meme passed away, she was purebred Maine **** and Papa's Princess until the day she died in my arms at 16 years old.
Little Chiquita was a stray that hung around our home in Carmichael, my ex feeling snubbed by Samantha tamed the little street urchin but left her behind when she left now she helps fill the void left by Samantha's passing.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I found Little Pumpkin on a Craigslist ad that said, "Spayed orange and white kitten needs a home" No pic was included but when I responded, I requested one and was sent her 6 wk. old kitten. The lady was pregnant and said she couldn't be around cats and I was looking for a kitty companion for my other cat so it worked out.

Oreo was found roaming around the busy streets of NYC, almost got hit by a car. My boyfriend saved her and fed her some cat food that he had in the car. She followed him home and wouldn't leave. He didn't want to abandon her so he called me up and said, "hey I just found a cute cat, do you want it?"....half hour later, she was mine.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Really lovely stories everyone! Some of you have ALOT of kitties!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My cats are from the shelter.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> My cats are from the shelter.


Same for the Mow. According to his intake papers at the Humane Society he was a stray.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra was a stay and Nutmeg was...well...you know.


----------



## rbdanes (Aug 9, 2011)

Long story short Ravi was brought home by my sister in laws younger brother without asking his parents permission. They didn't appreciate it and she ended up spending the day in a VERY hot car while the son worked.... I was planning on waiting until after I get my Great Dane next summer to adopt from one of the cat specific shelters we have here, but she was going to the SPCA so I skipped a step and brought her home with me.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Samantha and Rochelle were adopted a month apart from our local SPCA. Both were strays. Samantha had been owned before, as she was declawed (but never spayed) before she was abandoned. She came into the shelter pregnant, had her kittens, and shortly after she was spayed, she found us.  Rochelle spent most of her life at the shelter...whether she was owned or not beforehand, is rather irrelevant because she was brought into the shelter at only a few months old...we adopted her at about a year old.

I was told about Alice from a friend of mine who said one of their friends was moving and couldn't take her cat. So I went over there, and they were already taking things out to the moving truck. I asked "where's the cat?" and was directed to a shut up cardboard box with a few ventilation holes in it. I opened it up, and there was this tiny little tortie, with no food, no water, and she reeked of urine. It was a 90+ degree day. I picked her up out of there immediately, and told the girl she wasn't fit to care for an animal if this was how she treated them. I took the tortie home, gave her a bath, got her a vet check (she had a nasty URI, internal parasites, and was way too thin...she only weighed about 5.5 lbs. (she's 8.2 now for reference)), and gave her the name Alice. We originally weren't planning on keeping her, but she worked her way into both mine and my boyfriend's hearts (and quickly too!), so we adopted her as well.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

A girl in the tower next to mine has two Abyssinian cats, and apparently she wasn't educated on the birds and the bees, and why pets should be spayed and neutered. She found out her female was pregnant, and started putting up fliers around in the lobbies of other towers. I was the first to call, and (in the end) the only one to get a kitten.

Alice was the runt of the litter, but thrived whereas her brothers didn't make it past the first week. Two were "fading kittens" and the third had a URI that he didn't beat. When I first met Alice, she was a week and a half old, and she fit in the palm of my hand with a little room to spare. The girl and I came to an agreement that I could have Alice when she was 6 or 8 weeks old. 

A week goes by and I haven't heard from the girl. When she finally emailed me back, she told me she had changed her mind and she wanted to keep the kitten. I was heartbroken. Another week and a half goes by, and she emails me and asks if I'm still interested in the kitten. Obviously I say yes. Apparently she was having issues with her husband, and didn't trust him to take care of Alice when he was in the apartment and she wasn't. So I got Alice.


----------



## mel2mdl (May 30, 2008)

My friend had a "my cat never leaves the house, she doesn't need to be spayed" litter. I babysat the last kitten at 7 weeks old when the house was being bombed (mom was at the vet being spayed!). Chairman attacked my 50 lb dog - climbing up on his back and chewing his ears. He then sat on the bed and stuck his head in the dog's mouth. Bob, the dog, loved this little kitten right away. So, after a week, we decided the cat would stay with us. And now, 11 years later, Chairman Meow still rules the roost, even though Bob is long gone.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

We got Spencer and Lily from a cat rescue group in our area when they were four months old. They were living in a foster home. We really wanted to adopt two kittens, and one of the volunteers with the group recommended them to us because they were obviously bonded, as siblings. 

The rescue group got them, along with their sister, after someone heard them crying and found them in a dumpster. They had been thrown in the dumpster in a tied up trash bag as newborn kittens with their umbilical cords still attached. I will never understand how anyone could be so cruel... Anyway, after the rescue group got them, they were bottle-raised by a foster mom, and later transferred to another foster home. Their sister was adopted first, and then we got Spencer and Lily.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hahaha, wild Nutmeg, hey?! 

Very interesting, lovable stories, everyone!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I got Toby from a 'free to a good home' ad on Gumtree (similar thing to Craigslist)


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

We got Bertie from a 'free kittens' ad on Trademe (like a cross between eBay and Craigslist - he was in the classifieds section). He was the last of his litter to be rehomed cos the family were thinking of keeping him, but they ultimately decided that 3 cats already was enough. We feel so lucky cos he's the loveliest cat I've ever met!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yeti: was a kitten from my parents semi feral woodpile cat(he was selected for us)
jolene: came from a litter that most likely would have got dumped
emma: was on her last day at a shelter..
tammi: was a ghost in the yard feral that we trapped
smokey: was also a yard feral that we trapped, he would watch us from distance and wasn't that afraid,we think he was a dumped kitten


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

littlesushi said:


> i got aster and cody from a local breeder.


Now THIS is the positive reason for breeders. I'm so glad you were able to find a hypoallergenic breed because a cat can bring more joy to your life than you can possibly realize. This should be the primary reason for breeders but instead they are mostly used by vain people that merely want some exotic creature to "own." I'm so happy to hear a happy breeder story 

Congratulations on your kitties!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

That is an amazing story about Alice, wow. I think I would have punched the girl in the face rather than just say she was unfit to care for an animal - I admire your restraint, hehe. I'm so glad Alice found you/you found Alice. She is one lucky kitty! And adorable too!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Please forgive me for my multiple posts, I couldn't help myself from commenting on some of the stories 

As for my cats: 

Sigma (8yr) was picked up on a six-lane road in Memphis, Tennessee. I saw him on the corner in a gas station, stopped the car in the turning lane, and he walked across the road and jumped into my arms. (It was 2am so I was prepared to jump in front of an oncoming car if I had to, but luckily no one was around.) There is some old post on the Cat Forum from 2003 when I found him  He then moved to Canada with me for two years and now he's made the journey across the pond to The Netherlands. He's one well-traveled kitty.

Whisky (4yr) comes from a couple who couldn't have children and so had many pets. The woman found out she had cystic fibrosis, though, and was told she had to give up all of her animals (7 cats and 3 dogs), so we took one of her cats. Our car broke down on the way to get him so we had to call my boyfriend's grandfather to rescue us and he agreed to take us the rest of the way to get Whisky before driving us home with a screaming cat in his car while listening to polka music. What fun.

And Phae (1yr) came from the local animal shelter last summer and so doesn't have a very epic story  I'm not sure of her history; we got her at 12 weeks.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I got Fay rom a neighbor who tried breeding but had a falling out with her breeding mentor. She got Fay in a package deal. Fay was spayed before delivery to my neighbor but her sibling wasn't. Well, the spay job was botched so Fay had 'behavior' problems and I took her off my neighbors hands rather than having them send her to the shelter.

I got Mia from my Vet when I told her I wanted a buddy for Fay. Mia was 'confiscated' from a breeder. The only info I've been able to get from my Vet about the situation was that the breeder wasn't caring for the cats properly and was "a little nuts". my Vet spayed Mia before givinh her to me. She was two years old at the time and my vet tells me she ws caged up until that age because she was an unspayed female in a breeding program. I think about her two years in the cage being treated as a kitty factory every time she runs across the room, flies up on her cat tree and whaaaas for attention. She gets it.

Summary: I'm a better person than any of you. I have two pure bred cats but got them both as rescues.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Both Franny and Franklin came from the same breeder. I have DS/LH sneezing/eye issues and Balinese don't bother me. I got Franklin first, as a 4 month old. When I went to select him he was nursing on a cat that was not his mother. Seems his mother couldn't nurse for some reason. When I went back to pick him up 2 months later the breeder mentioned that his 'surrogate' mother was going to be available for adoption after her next litter. She only breeds her females 3 times. I thanked her for the information, never intending to get a second cat. I called her a week later and Franny came home 2 weeks after weaning her last litter!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

tanyuh said:


> That is an amazing story about Alice, wow. I think I would have punched the girl in the face rather than just say she was unfit to care for an animal - I admire your restraint, hehe. I'm so glad Alice found you/you found Alice. She is one lucky kitty! And adorable too!


Thank you so much.  Both of us feel so lucky to have Alice in our lives...she's really a fun-loving little creature.

And believe me, I wanted to hit her...Oh I wanted to hit her... I was just more worried about the scared little kitten in my arms at that point.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

I adopted from my local cat shelter twice now. They were very helpful and give me a nice starter pack with food, etc. They were also very honest in the cat's temperament and reason for being in the shelter. 

This year I fostered 2 cats (after my previous passing & missing the company); one was from a shelter that lets the animals run wild outside of cages, which I thought was good at first, but ended up w/ the cat being too feral/aggressive. The next cat I fostered from PetSmart and was really lied to on the cat's temperament. Turned out she hated people & hid for 1.5 months; not to mention all the scratches I got. In the end the PetSmart people had to retrieve her from my home because she had serious issues.

So after those bad experiences, I decided to give my trusted shelter a try & am very happy with my new kitty.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Apollo was from the LA Humane Society. I was really torn on where to get my first cat, and finally concluded I wanted to go to a kill shelter after reading just how many cats they had that summer. I'm glad I did because with his behavior issues they were having a hard time finding someone to take him home! I hate that I can't save them all, but knowing I saved him makes me feel a little better.

Athena I got from an adoption event at PetCo from a local no-kill rescue. As my second cat, I felt it was more important that I get one who had been fostered at a smaller shelter so that I could talk to the volunteers/her foster about her health and temperament. We wanted to make sure we got a cat who wouldn't give Apollo anything contagious and would match with his personality.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

I adopted Niles from a shelter.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to amend my post. I used to think I got my cats from a shelter. It turns out that shelter was just an illusion and I actually got my cats from ****. Sorry to confuse anyone.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think that was the name of Gigi's rescue organization, too.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe they are from the same stock..

Is **** really a swear word on this forum? I tell ya...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, the mods have no say in what words are obscene. If I had input, you wouldn't see _Beck_, _Palin_ or _Bachmann_.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Especially Bachmann, I would hope. At least you don't live in her state *shudders*. I used to actually live in her district *double shudder*.

Seriously though, I think they say the H word in some PG rated movies...


----------



## Cally (Jul 24, 2010)

I got my little guy from a local shelter. I actually went to look at some others (they have their photo/story's online) but didn't get to see them. I sat down on the bench they have in the room and suddenly this little cat was crawling up into my lap and he just sat there and purred. I figured it was a sign so I brought him home. 

He was an older cat (7) and when I got him checked out at the vets he had ear mites and was underweight and dehydrated. We think he has anxiety issues and was having a really hard time at the shelter. We got him all cleaned up and some weight on him and he's turned out to be a sweet boy.


----------



## Azreal (Jul 14, 2011)

We have 4 cats. 5 cats if your are counting the outside cat.

First, Azreal in 2004 from Boston -- Stray

Second & Third, brothers Aoi & Grimace from Atlanta -- Internet find from a no-kill shelter

Fourth, Seashell for Toronto -- Stray from our back deck who had diarrhea

Fifth, Mystere from Toronto -- stays outdoors 100% but comes for food twice a day


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Destiny was a bride from my aunt.  She came from her "friend" and I don't know where she came from before that. 

Angel was my little feral kitty. She was the tamest kitty out there and the prettiest too. 

Oden wandered up to me one evening while I was mowing the yard. He was mine from that moment forward. 

Possum came from the shelter and he was a stray before that.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Angel 5+ years came from a stray/feral mother who abandoned her kittens at 4 weeks. My mom had to tear apart an old mattress in a barn to get to the large litter of kittens. She brought them home, lost a couple the first 24 hours but managed to save the rest. At the time, my complex had just allowed us to have cats after two years at failing to control the rampant mice problem we had. I had been shopping around for an adult cat at local shelters when my mom called me up told me she was saving a very special kitten for me. I did not want a calico cat at the time but once I saw Angel and that blaze down her nose there was no going back. She's been our girl ever since. Years later I found out she's actually a Torbi! 

Mr Man 1.5 years (RIP) was the runt of Angel's oops litter. Amazingly the three black kittens were chosen over the very bratty tabby. He wasn't my first pic and my bf didn't want a second cat but Mr Man knew who's heart he had to melt. He would curl up in Paul's armpit at night and followed him everywhere. In a few short weeks that cat was not going anywhere. 

Mr man was fixed a week before his 6 month birthday, Angel was fixed a month later so no more oops litters here. 

Whatever cat I bring into my home next will likely be an older female from a shelter or rescue group.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Rosalie came to our home first. We had another kitty named Jiji who has since passed on, and we decided a pair would be good. I saw an ad in the local paper, "Himalayan kittens, call_______." The people said they were free, so I went to take a look. The place I walked into was like an episode of "Hoarders." There were cats coming out of every nook and cranny...literally. And there were many different kinds, so no telling who the father actually was. We had initially talked about bringing home another boy, but they couldn't find the male kitten. So, after moving around a couch, a deep freeze, and other furniture, the teenage son got ahold of a wriggling, cantankerous little ball of fluff, and handed her to me. She wanted down SO badly, but I couldn't just leave her there. So she came home with us, and got the name Rosalie from the character in the Twilight saga...initially standoffish, but a good person in the end. She's our baby.

Sasha came next. Remember Jiji? The DAY BEFORE he was scheduled to be neutered, Rosalie went into heat. Yep. She wound up pregnant. Jiji passed away very suddenly of kidney failure less than a month later. I counted the days on the calender, and made sure we didn't plan on going anywhere the first week of July. Sure enough, Rosalie went into labor on July 1st at about midnight. She was very insistent on being wherever I was, and followed me into the kitchen, and dropped Sasha right there! I wound up having to open the sack myself. Sasha was the only girl in a litter of five, and my daughter, still hurting over the loss of Jiji, begged us to keep her. However, my daughter has yet to really bond with Sasha, and that kitty seems to choose me and my husband instead.

Frodo was my mom's cat. She and my dad are Santa and Mrs. Claus during the holidays for parties and things, and one of the families they see every year had kittens ready to go. My mom took one home after noticing he was limping. After taking him to the vet, it was discovered that his right rear leg was dead, and infection was spreading, so they had to amputate it. It was discovered that he had a silly band wrapped around it that had been there so long that the skin had grown over it. When my mom and dad had to move from their house in the country to a house in the city, the landlady said they could only have one cat. Mom chose to keep her older kitty, and brought Frodo to us, in hopes that she could get him back if they moved to a situation where she could have him again.

Arwen was a very much planned purchase. My daughter came to me and said she wanted a "friend kitty" that would be hers to love, like Jiji was, and that would love her back. My daughter is autistic, and this is a big deal. So I did research, and found that Wegies are great all-around cats that seem to really love kids. I found a breeder only two hours away, and made arrangements. I am happy to say that my daughter has found a very loyal companion, and Arwen has helped heal her broken heart. If my daughter is sitting at the table, coloring, Arwen will happily hop right up and sit next to her, purring away.

Lord Voldemort is not really his real name. Maestro joined us yesterday. He was on a Craigslist ad, and was being given away because his owner was moving. We called and discussed bringing him into our home, and decided that he could be happy here. After all, he is just a year old. We went and got him, and he is currently reigning over our office. We're hoping he will transition well. We don't give up on hard luck cases, but it would be nice to be able to walk into that room and not get hissed at!

Anyway, those are our babies.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Angel sounds like a sweet cat  I'm still so, so sorry about Mr Man   Hugs. I'm glad you have Angel to comfort you though!


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

Misty & Blacky are sisters. we got them from the cat shelter but misty was very thin when I saw her there, she did not eat a lot of that food. When I visited the kitties Misty came to me and licked my finger and I knew I want them :3
Now they are 9 years old, they are living in Germany and my dad takes care at them right now.

Hoshi is a very young street kitten from the neighborhood here in texas, her mother always gets a lot of babies and leaves them to die. she was hiding under a car next door, where my husbands cousin lives. she was starving so my husband took her to us home. And we bought kitty food and litters and kitty stuff at the same day.
Now she is our little baby already since 5 days, and of couse I want to keep her^^


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

We got Evie from a breeder, who was 'selling off' breeding queens for financial reasons. I responded to an advert on Pets 4 Homes (like Craigslist I think), about a Seal Bi-Colour Ragdoll, but was told she had JUST been rehomed. But the breeder told us she had a "seal pointed Ragdoll, who needs a home..." would we be interested?! I said yes, and we set about buying all the things you need (and don't need!) for a cat. We arrived at the breeder's house two days later- to find that the cat was, infact, a Blue Mitted Ragdoll. Coincidently she is also the most beautiful cat I have ever seen  She was covered in matts and underweight. The breeder grabbed her by the fur on the bottom of her back/tail and dragged her across the floor. I had to bite my lip. The breeder 'dumped' Evie (then Tilly) on my lap, and I didn't let go! We paid for her, checked she had a microchip (the breeder thought she didn't, the machine showed she did- tells you something!) and went on our merry way. Evie had a lot of problems, but she's now a healthy, happy, matt-free girl!

After 3 weeks I wanted a companion for Evie. So I started looking on Pets 4 Homes again. Up popped an advert for an 18 month old Blue Lynx Mitted Ragdoll, a mere 20 miles away! I squealed and sent off an email. Her owner had received 30 emails in 10 minutes! Many from time wasters and potential breeders. We chatted and she decided I'd make a good kitty mummy for her girl! The very next day my OH and I drove to collect her. It was obvious Mitzi was VERY loved by her previous owners, but she was being bullied by their older tom cat. She came home with us, and has definitely found her forever home... Well, they both have


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

The current bunch Fancy and Annie are from the humane society and the little one aka Bibi Grace came from a friend. she found her in her garden so she was dumped or something. they tried to find out if she was lost via craigslist and the like but no one claimed her. I fell in love and she came here. I forgot kittens are devils for awhile but she is maturing a bit. still a big momma's girl. has her wubby *bit of scarf that she nurses on. my previous 3 were all from people I knew either adult or kitten that needed a new home. I miss those 3.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I got my current kitty from someone my mother worked with. Her cat had kittens and she was giving them away.

She was actually supposed to be my sisters cat. She hates my sister. I took care of her and when I moved out, I took her with me.


----------



## BoBear (Sep 8, 2011)

Summer of 2010, a scrawny and starving black cat came into my parents back yard. She was obviously not doing well. Being partial to black cats, I began to feed her and slowly befriended her. She then brought me her five kittens. I placed a kennel outside and when the kittens were sleeping in it, closed the door. The mom was secured into a kennel as well and we all went to the vet office. They were tested for feline disease and when that came back clean, over the next few months, they were dewormed, de-flee'd, de-mited and spayed/neutered. Three were adopted out and I retained three. Gizmoe, Chloe and BooBear are my selected three.... sort of. Chloe was to be adopted out but she suffered severe separation anxiety so she has been welcomed to remain with me. They now share their home with me and two small dogs.

Here is my crew:










And these are the two they share their domain with:










I call them my new crew. I lost my old cat of 19 years last summer and these are the new companions that hopefully will also last a long time!


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

My mom noticed my boys at an adoption event in Michigan. They had been tied into a pillowcase and left in a field. Luckily someone from the rescue noticed them, de-wormed, de-flead, re-nourished, and neutered them. I met them at the next adoption event and immediately fell in love with them. I've had them for about nine months now and we are all very happy : )


----------



## DebbieB (Sep 9, 2011)

I am going to collect Abby tomorrow from a rescue centre.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Some great stories here! BoBear, your kitties are awesome 

We rescued Gatito from a Home Depot parking lot. We were leaving and then we heard a desperate mew, and there he was...that was two years ago.

Then, we adopted Sun from a woman who posted an add saying she had kittens for adoption...but Sun left us on November 2010. She was just 7 months old. We miss her everyday...

By the time Sun passed away, we had found an abandoned kitten who fell from a roof in our office...we nourished him back to life (he was in terrible condition) and he became our Chikis. He literally saved us all from deep sadness and depression after Sun died. 

Some time passed and we discovered Chikis' mom, a feral cat who was still living on that same roof, and used to roam around with another cat, who later we found out he was Chikis's brother...

So we decided to trap mom and brother. TNR was not our first idea - we thought that after neutering them we could socialize them and give them for adoption... but we ended up releasing them back - Oh my they were wild! But in the meantime...mom had already mothered 4 more kittens, who we also rescued... 3 of them were placed with nice families after 2 months of fostering...the 4th, the runt, became our "foster failure" Rulos, the most lovely cat I've ever met. The ferals still live on the roof, we made a shelter for them and we feed them everyday. 

Finally, we adopted a white kitten, who was born on May 13th and is the nephew of our girl Sun. The owner (who adopted Sun's brother back then) made her cats have kittens (...) and then she couldn't find homes for some of them. So I brought two of them home. After fostering for 2 months, I gave one to a dear friend, and the other one we kept and became Ice, my odd-eyed white beauty :love2

And...I can't adopt any more kitties! I'm becoming a crazy cat lady!!! :crazy


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Whoa, some awesome, and inspiring stories everyone!
They are the most lovable animal of all time!


----------

